# Which alien species would you like to be?



## Vince W (Oct 22, 2018)

If you could be any alien species from any book, film, television programme, game, or whatever, which would it be and why?

Off the cuff it would be easy to choose Romulan, Klingon, or Affront. However, after giving this some unnecessary thought I've decided I would like to be a Pierson's Puppeteer. The reason for this is that I read *Ringworld* at a young age and it was probably the first intelligent alien I encountered that wasn't a basic human type variation. The Puppeteer species is unique physically, but also socially. For a 9 year-old it was pretty exotic stuff.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Oct 22, 2018)

Culture Human.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 22, 2018)

Av Demeisen said:


> Culture Human.


Why? Let me guess. Drug glands.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Oct 22, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Why? Let me guess. Drug glands.


No. Neural lace. I wouldn't mind a little immortality. Would you?


----------



## Vince W (Oct 22, 2018)

Av Demeisen said:


> No. Neural lace. I wouldn't mind a little immortality. Would you?


I would not.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 22, 2018)

How about the Q?


----------



## Ray Pullar (Oct 22, 2018)

Puppeteers have unpleasant reproduction along with being cowardly vegans, so not for me.  Pak protector could be cool but they are not really aliens.   Slaver offers a lot of power and fantastic weapons.  With the downside that everyone in the galaxy fears and hates you.

Timelord would be fun.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 22, 2018)

Ray Pullar said:


> Puppeteers have unpleasant reproduction along with being cowardly vegans, so not for me.  Pak protector could be cool but they are not really aliens.   Slaver offers a lot of power and fantastic weapons.  With the downside that everyone in the galaxy fears and hates you.
> 
> Timelord would be fun.



Yeah, I figure the Q can do anything a Timelord can, but without that pesky compulsion to go around saving people all the time. Otherwise I’m Timelord all the way.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Oct 22, 2018)

Timelords have no such compunction.  Even the famous one had no interest in helping others until a pair of pesky English schoolteachers pushed him into it.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Oct 22, 2018)

Surely the correct answer is Vogon!

You get to fill in forms, blow up the earth, *and* recite bad poetry.  What's not to like?


----------



## Ray Pullar (Oct 22, 2018)

Being perpetually grumpy and loveless seems a drag unless one really enjoys shouting RESISTANCE IS USELESS.


----------



## Graymalkin (Oct 22, 2018)

Astronut! 


Whatever that may be.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 23, 2018)

Cheshire Cat


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 2, 2021)

Tralfamadorian. Can't beat 4-D vision, even if you do look like a hand attached to a plunger.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 2, 2021)

I've changed my mind. I'd love to be a Transformer!


----------



## Vince W (Sep 3, 2021)

Until you run out of petrol.


----------

